# 2015 Tournament Spreadsheet Rev. #1



## Bubbaette

Here is my first tournament spreadsheet this year. Let me know if anyone has any corrections or additions.

There is a picture file and an Excel spreadsheet. If you would like a PDF document just shoot me a PM with your email address.


----------



## Bubbaette

Specktacular Series is Feb. 7th and March 7th. Accidentally listed both as 2/7.


----------



## Bubbaette

Corrected dates in bold for Galveston Redfish Series. They will be updated on next spreadsheet but wanted to make sure they are at least posted.

May 2, *May 30, July 11*, Aug 8, Sept 12


----------



## glockchooter

awesome. thanks for sharing.


----------



## BOCA PAILA

*Rudys redfish series pro & 1day series*

Rudy's Texas Red Fish Series
Ok anglers here is our 2015 schedule . 
Pro 30 2015

March 6,7,& 8 2015
Corpus Christi ,Texas

May 15,16,&17 2015
Delacroix,La

July 17,18,& 19 2015
Galveston,Texas

October 2,3 & 4 2015
Lake Charles,La

Rudy's Redfish Series 1 day

March 27,28 2015
Port Aransas,Tx

April 17,18 2015
Galveston ,Texas

June 19,20 2015
Redfish Bay Boat House, Texas

August 21,23 2015
Port Arthur ,Texas

Other Events we will be involved with.

June 26,27 2015 
Marco Pena 
Marker 37 marina 
Corpus Christi , Texas

September 4&5 2015 
Haynie Owners Tournament
Aransas pass , redfish Bay Boat house

Please add to your schedule


----------



## TEBC

*Texas Trio Classic 2015 Dates*

The Texas Trio Classic dates are June 12 & 13th 2015
www.texastrioclassic.com


----------



## Team FlatnSassy

Woody's Powder Puff is June 20th per their site.


----------



## AnchorManagement

When is the next tourny thats a Slam around Galveston? Seems like everything is either trout or redfish


----------

